# Obituary of anyone you know?? Miserable SOB...



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2017)

https://www.wafb.com/story/34481895/mans-brutal-obituary-says-he-lived-much-longer-than-he-deserved

richg99


----------



## Macrosill (Feb 12, 2017)

Karma


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 12, 2017)

Truth is a good thing. Too often terrible people in life become saints in death - for some reason people don't want to speak ill of the dead. I'm a believer of calling a thing what it is. Death never alters that. I say good for her for having the courage to say what was needed.


----------



## edwonbass (Feb 12, 2017)

They didn't sugar coat that one eh? :lol:


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 12, 2017)

I think I've been around one or two of those type guys. My hat is off to the daughter for writing it like it was. Sorry the family had to endure that, but now they can have a happier life.


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2017)

:LOL2: wow!


----------



## VinTin (Feb 13, 2017)

He never completed his build:


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2017)

:LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 13, 2017)

WOW! sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Feb 13, 2017)

I wonder what she really thought? :shock:


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes - but how many similar obits would be written if the in-laws were allowed a say in the matter?


----------

